# kubota L245 (H)



## mrbean

new here

I'm looking into buying an offset tractor, and a kubota l245h appears to be available in my area. I'm just wondering what experiences others have had with the 245 -- even if it wasn't the offset version.

for anyone who does have the row cultivator version, just curious what possible number of rows and spacing is. In other words, can it accomodate 1, 2 or 4 rows and what spacing range?

thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum MrBean!


----------



## chogg

I have an L245H and I like it , it is a one row cultivating tractor well suited for row crop/vegetable farming ,gardening. I have a covington one row planter with a fertilizer distributer that I use on the rear 3 point hitch to plant seed with. 
My tractor is about 25- 30 years old with about 1100 hrs showing on the hour meter. Last week when I cranked it on a cold morning it blew a plug in the block and pumped the engine oil out , I found the plug (about 1/4 inch diameter) on the ground and drove it back , installed a new oil filter and refilled the crankcase with engine oil. Hope it stays in , I will keep an eye on it though.


----------



## mrbean

Hi 
thanks for the reply. I see that you use it as a 1 row cultivator, but is there any information in a manual or other obvious way it could handle multiple rows? In other words, can it accomodate 1, 2 or 4 rows and what spacing range?

thanks again!


----------



## chogg

The 245H is high clearance and offset design so that you can observe the cultivator in front of the floor board (belly mounted) as you drive straddle of the rowcrop, however it probably would accomadate a 2 row planter /cultivator on the 3 point hitch if you wanted to operate it that way and have somewhat loose loamy soil conditions. Here in middle Georgia the soil is tight red clay and it packs after several rains, south Georgia is quite different. I would think that the 25 horsepower engine probably would not pull more than the two row cultivator.


----------



## mrbean

good information to have

thanks!


----------



## Ychevy

chogg said:


> I have an L245H and I like it , it is a one row cultivating tractor well suited for row crop/vegetable farming ,gardening. I have a covington one row planter with a fertilizer distributer that I use on the rear 3 point hitch to plant seed with.
> My tractor is about 25- 30 years old with about 1100 hrs showing on the hour meter. Last week when I cranked it on a cold morning it blew a plug in the block and pumped the engine oil out , I found the plug (about 1/4 inch diameter) on the ground and drove it back , installed a new oil filter and refilled the crankcase with engine oil. Hope it stays in , I will keep an eye on it though.


Hello I'm a newbie Ychevy. I have L245H 2 wheel drive with the cultivator with 505 hours. It's been on loan so when I got it back, I wanted perform maintenance. A manual I downloaded said 23 qts in trans- hydraulic, which shows full by level plug on the left side, at least what I think to be it. Tractor data and a decal on the fender says 34.9 qts. If this is true, is there another method for checking level? Also do use SAE 80 as they say or 303 hydraulic fluid? The hydraulics work intermitently with 23 qts. I also did not know about the screen and did not clean. Please help went from great running machine to terrible. Should I start over with which oil and how much? I'm in Texas. Thanks Ychey.


----------



## chogg

I remember changing the fluid in mine and I used tractor hydraulic fluid an filled until full.However you should drain the bull gear housing s as well on each side. I failed to do that when I serviced mine


----------

